# خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس



## boka manshy (2 أغسطس 2012)

الحقو يا بنات روعة كورس نفخ الخدود مع ندي ماس

TO: You + 3 More
Show Details
Message body
*










اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد


والله انى احبكم فى الله




اليوم جيبتلكم شىء بتتمناه كل انثى وبتحلم به كل فتاه


ويه مورد خدود كالتفاحتين كنجمات هوليود




كورس رائع لنفخ الخدود وتوريدها


وهو عبارة عن نوعين من المنتجات


اولا..... فيتامينات رائعة وفعالة 


عن خلاصة زيت كبد الحوت +زيت زهرة المساء+الاوميجا3 & 6


+فيتامن E+فيتامين A 








وهى تركيبةمفيدة جدا للبشرةوالشعر معا"

وكل اللى داوم عليها فترة كبيرة اندهش من خدوده التى انتفخت

بشكل طبيعى وجميل كممثلات السينما 



ودى تجارب لبنات استخدمت الحبوب QUOTE] جمعتها لكم من المنتديات


اقتباس:
secret structure
بناتتتتتتتتتتتت انا استعملتها فعلا ولمدة 3 اشهر رووووووووووووووووعه نفخت خدودي بطريقه روووووووووووعه وحسنت بشرتي جدا شي خيال خيال خيال تعطي نفس نتايج الابره والله تجننواخذت الكورس حق ال3 شهور 22 دينار الاربع علب شامل الشحن والحرمه قالت تاثيره يجلي 5 سنين علي الاقل انا لي اكثر من 4 شهور مخلصته والنتيجه مثل ماهي ماشاء الله ما تغيرت 
[/QUOTE]
ا اقتباس:
قتباس:
اقتباس:
rashatal3at
انا توني مجربتها بي حبة قبل النوم كل يوم وبس 15 يوم وبدت النتيجة تبان ماشاء الله واااااااااو خدودي بدأت تبين منفوخة بس الصيدلي قالي لازم امشي عليها 3 اشهر عشان ماترجع خدودي مثل اول الحبوب عبارة عن مجموعة فيتامينات طبيعية وتسمن الخدود فقط والجسم لا كل اللي جربتها تحكي لنا عن تجربتها ويلا خلي الاخوات يستفيدوا
00000000000 :
اقتباس:
هلا بنات وخروا عنكم كل الخلطات ابشري يا غاليه هذه تجربتي بس ادعيلي محتاجه الدعوه جدا لاني مكروبه واموري كلها متعقده شوفي يا قلبي انا كنت مررررررره سمينه ونحفت يمكن 45 كيلو في اقل من 7 شهور قولو بسم الله ما شاء الله تعبت م ررررررررررره لين خلصت منه وجلدي وجسمي كله تدمر خشونه وترهل فظيع وجهييييييي رااااااااااااااااح وخدودي انقرضت ما تركت شي ما استخدمته ولا د
كتور ما رحت له الي ان ذهبت لدكتوره قالولي مررررررررررررره شاطره قلت اروح ما بقي شي ما سويته المهمرحت لها وكان نيتي اسوي فيلر خلاص لاني مليت قامت الدكتوره رفضت تسويلي الله يجزاها كل الخير يارب قالتلي مافي اسهل من اني اسويلك الفيلر بس جربي الاشياء يلي اكتبهالكي ولو في خلال شهرين علي الاكثر ما نفع تعالي وانا اسويلك الفيلر من عيوني عطتني حبوب فيها زيت كبد الحوت وزيت الايفننج بريمروز وفيتامينات اخري بس تركيز الزيزت الاولي مره عاليه التركيز انا لما شفت النسب انصدمت الحقيقه بس قلت خليني اجرب دام الدكتوره عندها ضمير عالي اي دكتور مكانها كان قالي اسويلك فيلر الحقيقه تعرفو اغلب الدكاتره الطمع عاميهم المهم جربت الحبوب بس تعبت مرررررررره احصلهم كلمتها قالتلي مافي غيرصيدلية تبيعها انا قبل ما انسي كنت في مصر يعني المنتج مصري والسعر ماهو غالي يمكن العلبه تكلفت بما يوازي ال70 ريال وما تسسسسمن قالتلي تاخدينها قبل النوم فقط مره واحده في اليوم وكانت المفاجاه خلال اسبوع كل من شافني يقولي نااااااااااااااااافخه اقولهم قسما بالله العظيم ابد واحكيلهم قصتي واعطيهم اسم الحبوب ويجربوه ويدعولي بس نسيت اقولكم ا ن الدكتوره قالتلي لازم تاخدينه لمدة 3 شهور كامله يعني مو تشوفي نتيجه توقفي لا هو كورس وبعدين لوتبغي تتركينه مافي مانع يجلس تاثيره 5 سنوات بس انا مو ناويه اوقفه الحقيقه حصلت عليه نتايج رهيبه لنفخةخدودي وشعري وجلدي بيضني حيل ونعم جسمي مرررررره حتي لمعة عيوني صارت كاني لابسه لانسز بنات ارجووووووووووكم ابي دعوه من اعماق قلوبكم بظهر الغيب انه الله ييسرلي اموري ويفك كربتي ويرزقني بحلاله عن حرامه ومايحوجني لغيره ابد 


يعنى الحبوب اامنة جدااااا وهى عبارة عن فيتامينات

طبيعية وتسمن الخدود فقط ولاتسمن الجسم


وهى عباره عن كورس لازم تستخدميه لمدة3 اشهر متتاليه وهو عباره عن4 عبوات من الفيتامينات
والعبوه بها 20 كبسوله وطريقة استخدامها
كبسوله واحده يوميا.

سعر كورس الحبوب


300 ريال سعودي 
294 درهم اماراتي 
292 ريال قطري
31 ريال عماني
22 دينار كوتي 
479 جنيه مصري
81 دولار
شاملين مصاريف الشحن والتوصيل

اما المنتج الثانى فاكيد كلكم سمعت عنه فى كل المنتديات وهو كريم الكولاجين

ودى نبذه مختصره للي ما سمعت عن الكريم 



2-كريم ايفا بالكولاجين

------------------
هو كريم كولاجين للعنايه بالبشره و تجديد حيويتها وتؤخر ظهوربوادر الشيخوخه فهي تنشط الانسجه وتمدهابالعناصر اللازمه لنضارتها واعادةحيويتها. وتنفخ الخدود بطريقه طبيعيه

طريقه استعماله: بعد غسيل البشره جيدا:تفتح الزجاجة ويوزع محتواهاعلى منطقتى الوجه والعنق ويعاد ذلك كل يوم(يفضل استعمالهاليلا).





وبصراحه الكريم سحر على البشره تمسحين به بشرتك بالليل وانتي تتدهنين به تتشربها البشره
وتلاحظين بشرتك خيـــال ..نعومه ومشدوده وخدودك منفوخه ومورده.
ودى اراء البنات من المنتديات
منقول كما هو
] اقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
كريم الكولاجين الخالص للبشرة من ايـفا توحفه توحفه توحفه
وآخرتها بشتري لي بيت جنب معامل ايـــفا واغرق عيوني بمستحضراتهم الروعه


وبصراحه كريم الكولاجين سحر على البشره تمسحين بهم بشرتك بالليل وانتي تتدهنين به تتشربها البشره
وتلاحظين بشرتك خيـــال ..نعومه ومشدوده ومصقوله كالماس
انصحكم بها ولكل زوار مصر كله بصوب والامبولات بصوب ثاني اشتروها لكل من يعز عليكم 
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
الاخت الغرنوق
كــويــتــيــة فــعــالــة
مـــــــــــــرحـــــبا حبيـــــــــــــــــباتي
أنا مثل الاغلبيه أدور ع اللي يكبر الخدود والحمدلله لقيت اللي أبيه
واعتبره من اسرار الجمال
وفوق التفخ يعطي نضاره وحيويه للبشره ومقاوم للتجاعيد والاهم انه ماركه طبيه معروفه, والله يجزاها كل الخير اللي عرفتني عليهم ألا وهما:
كريم الكـــــــولاجين
شي موطبيعي يابنات كل من شافني يقول تافخه خدودج
من ثاني علبه بين معاي ماشاء الله ومستمره عليهم ليما اخلص الكورس
حبيت افيدكم مثل ما تفيدوني دايما والله لايحرمنا من بعض
قولوا آآآآآآآآآآآآمين
جربتلويس ويدمر , وبايوت ,و ريكسول او روكسول سوري ناسيه اسمها لانها من زمان مستخدمته, بس ولا واحد فيهم عطاني نتيجه مثل التفخ الاالانبولات رووووووعه و النتيجه حيييل واضحه 
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
فاتنة الحزن*


بصراحه انااستخدمت كريم الكولاجين ايفا اشتريتها و استخدمت الكريم لي اسبوعين وبصراحه النتيجه اكثر من رائعه بين الفرق معي من ثالث مره...
وانا حلفت اني اذا جربتها وفادتني انزل موضوع عنها وفعلا نزلت موضوع قبل 3 ايام...
شوفيه بركن البشره...
جربيها واستمري عليها وماراح تندمين باذن الله.. 
. اقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
الاخت ورده ولا كل الورود

بناااااااااااااااااات



انا مجربتها شريته واستخدمته...............لاتتخيلون تخليكم بلونه تتفخ شوي مو بالمره بس اختي لاحظت علي منتفخه خدود قليلا 
اقتباس:
اقتباس:

ضاعت ايامي
انا استخدمت الكولاجين لأكثر من سته شهور ووقفت بسبب الاهمال وكثرة الانشغالات
ولكن للامانه والحق يقال
اكثر من روعه
يزيل التجاعيد بطريقه تدريجيه ويعطي نضاره وشباب وحيويه ويخفي اي معالم تعب ويعطي الجلد ملمس ناعم ورطب وشاب وممتليء
حتى على شفايفي حطيت وحسيت انه مهم للي زينا انصحكم فيه
بس ماعاد اشوفه بالاسواق 



وهي ايضا عباره عن كورس لمدة3شهرو تستخدميها كدهان للبشره مع الحبوب ووقتها بتشوفي النتيجه الروووووعه بنفسك

وبتحتاجى ايضا الى حوالى 4 عبوات لان استخدامالكولاجين كل يوم مساء"


سعر كورس الكريم فقط 

300 ريال سعودي 
294 درهم اماراتي 
292 ريال قطري
31 ريال عماني
22 دينار كوتي 
479 جنيه مصري
31 دينار بحريني
81 دولار
شاملين مصاريف الشحن والتوصيل



وهي ايضا عباره عن كورس لمدة3شهرو تستخدميها كدهان للبشره مع الحبوب ووقتها بتشوفي النتيجه الروووووعه بنفسك



سعر كورس الانبولات 

300 ريال سعودي 
294 درهم اماراتي 
292 ريال قطري
31 ريال عماني
22 دينار كوتي 
479 جنيه مصري
31 دنار بحريني 
81 دولار
شاملين مصاريف الشحن والتوصيل


***وسعر الكورس كامل الكريم + الحبوب=

600 ريال سعودي 
62 ريال عماني
44 دينار كويتي
197 دينار ليبي 
957 جنيه مصري 
61 دينار بحريني 

تابع اراء وتجارب عميلاتي الكرام 
خواطر

عضوه جديده


البطاقـة الشخصيـة





جوووودى 
عضوه جديده


البطاقـة الشخصيـة






كيف حالكن يا بنات احلى منتدى احب اشارك بتجربى مع الأخت ندى و كورس الكولاجين تبعها
بمنتهى الأمانة .
بعد ان نزل وزنى اكتر من 20 كيلو والحمد لله اصبحت المشكلة التى تقابلنى نحافة وجهى و ضعفه الى ان استخدمت كورس الكولاجين و من اول اسبوع صار كل اللى يرانى يقول لى نافخه خدود ؟
حقن....... ولا.. ...؟؟؟
صار لى اكثر من اربع شهور مخلصته وبعدها خدودى ماشاء الله ولا قوة الإ بالله مورده وصارت اجمل شىء فى وجهى واحب اشكر ندى على امانتها و رقى تعاملها


اروى


عضوه جديده


البطاقـة الشخصيـة







هلا وغلا التعامل معاج حلو وايد وطيبة معاملتج وذوقج يفرحوني اكثر اتعامل معاج اكثر من مره





6"]
للحجز مسبقا"

عن طريق مندوباتي

بالسعودية

بجدة والمنطقة الغربية 

أم ذكرى أو ام روان 

(نور الجنة)ام أيهم
بالدمام خاصة والشرقية عامة 
فراشة الشرقية

بالرياض والمنطقة الوسطى 
ام السعود

بجيزان والمنطقى الجنوبية 
اسلام 

بالمغرب 
جنان المغرب

بسلطنة عمان 
ام البتول (تاجرة 2010)

بليبيا
محل رومانس

بمصر 
فراشة ماس المصرية 

my nam's Mas
الكويت
ليالي العمر
السعوديه_المدينه المنوره
امووريه
قطر
نوف
ليس لدنا مندوبين او وكلاء بالبحرين 

مطلوب وكلاء بباقي الدول العربية 

او عن طريق التعامل معي مباشرة 
طريقة الدفع والأستلام 
الاستلام بواسطة البريد الممتاز 
ويصلك طلبك اينما كنتي لين باب البيت بعد استلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طرقة الدفع 
اما بالتحويل على الويسترن يونيون (شركة تحويل اموال عالمية)



..

ويصل المبلغ فور أيداعه 
او على حسابي الجاري 
ببنك الاهلي المصري 




..
او المصرف المتحد




..
ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من الايداع

بعد التحويل ارسلي رسالة بها 
الاسم الثلاثي

الطلب 

العدد

الدولة

الأمارة أو المدينة 

المنطقة 

رقم البيت

رقم الهاتف

وللتعرف على كافة منتجات ندى ماس 

تفضلي بزيارة موقعنا 
فقط سوي بحث على قوقل عن منتجات ندى ماس

مع تحياتي ندى ماس 

اخصائية اعشاب







للتواصل

​**
[/COLOR][/SIZE]

[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[/SIZE][/COLOR][/
Reply to:
Send
ملاحظه هاااااامi
الكورس لايحتوي علي حبوب بيرماليف​*


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم يا من لا تنفعه طاعة .......... ولا تضره معصية........... أغفر لي ما لا يضرك


----------



## boka manshy (26 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

أسأل الله ان تكون في موازين حسناتك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## boka manshy (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

توكلت على الله


----------



## boka manshy (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

قمة ألمي 
اني لا اعرف سوى ابتسامه حزينه
وقمة فرحي 
اني ارى الابتسامه في وجه الطفوله
لا توجد اصدق من براءة الاطفال 
لا توجد اصدق من دمعة الطفوله
ليتني طفل حينماابكي اجد حنان والدتي
اجد صدرها واجد الصدق يواسيني 
تهت في دنيا كثرة فيها الاكاذيب
قل فيها الصدق وكثرة الخيانات


----------



## boka manshy (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار". رواه البخاري ومسلم.


----------



## boka manshy (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم
اللهم أرزقنا رزقاً حلالاً طيباً مباركاً يارب العالمين


----------



## boka manshy (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

"اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (2 يناير 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره


----------



## boka manshy (20 يناير 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (28 يناير 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق احيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيرا لي


----------



## boka manshy (6 فبراير 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم بك أمسينا و بك أصبحنا وبك نحيا و بك نموت وإليك المصير


----------



## boka manshy (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (2 مارس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

تم تغيير جميع اسعار المنتجات لطلب السعر الجديد رجاء ارسال رساله خاصه او الرجوع الى موقعنا 

جــــــارى انشاء التعديل اسعار المنتجات


----------



## boka manshy (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## boka manshy (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أحبه فيك فاحببه وأرضى عنه وأعطه حتى ترضى وأدخله جنتك آمين


----------



## boka manshy (30 مارس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد


----------



## boka manshy (8 أبريل 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (16 أبريل 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز وجل فيها


----------



## boka manshy (24 أبريل 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا اغْفِر لي وَلِوَالِديَ وَلِلمُؤمِنِينَ يَومَ يَقُومُ الحِسَابُ


----------



## boka manshy (1 مايو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (11 مايو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

من استغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات كتب الله له بكل مؤمن ومؤمنة حسنة


----------



## boka manshy (19 مايو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (26 مايو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (11 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (19 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر
والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
 والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة

اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## boka manshy (9 يوليو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

مــــــرحـــبــا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة نـــدى مــــاس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية نـــدى مـــاســ الحلــم حقـيـقة


----------



## boka manshy (31 يوليو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

مــــــرحـــبــا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة نـــدى مــــاس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية نـــدى مـــاســ الحلــم حقـيـقة


----------



## boka manshy (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق احيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيرا لي


----------



## boka manshy (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

للهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

اللّهـمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّـي لا إلهَ إلاّ أَنْتَ ، خَلَقْتَنـي وَأَنا عَبْـدُك ، وَأَنا عَلـى عَهْـدِكَ وَوَعْـدِكَ ما اسْتَـطَعْـت ، أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنْ شَـرِّ ما صَنَـعْت ، أَبـوءُ لَـكَ بِنِعْـمَتِـكَ عَلَـيَّ وَأَبـوءُ بِذَنْـبي فَاغْفـِرْ لي فَإِنَّـهُ لا يَغْـفِرُ الذُّنـوبَ إِلاّ أَنْتَ .


----------



## boka manshy (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع كورس ندى ماس*

: "قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا دعاني".


----------

